# Any movies with scorpions?



## Aztek (Jul 18, 2007)

So yeah, are there any movies where there's atleast a little scene involving a scorpion?

Only one I've seen is Jarhead.


----------



## DM05 (Jul 18, 2007)

The Scorpion King? lol


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jul 18, 2007)

damn beat me to it. Techniqly also the Mummy Returns. The Rock eats an emp... in the dessert.


----------



## Aztek (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah, I forgot about those.
In Jarhead, one was an emp, what was the other?


----------



## Thaedion (Jul 18, 2007)

Aztek said:


> So yeah, are there any movies where there's atleast a little scene involving a scorpion?...


Keep an eye on this YouTube video, this is just the trailer, but I have info from a reliable source that there is going to be a scorpion scene in the full length movie...

[YOUTUBE]F7SowCW1qCI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kahoy (Jul 18, 2007)

hmmm... somehow it sound familiar... 

was that the guy here on AB looking for pandinus dictator?


----------



## Bayushi (Jul 18, 2007)

in the first predator film there is a scene with a scorpion and if i remember they actually use a Centruroide of some sort, not a P imp....  kinda makes sense too since it's in south America and all


----------



## tabor (Jul 18, 2007)

in "Hook" i think they execute a guy by putting him in a trunk full of scorpions. i may be mistaken though as i havent seen this movie since i was a kid.


----------



## Thaedion (Jul 18, 2007)

Kahoy, If that Q was for me the answer is no, the person in that Indiana Jones film is a friend of mine.

I just searched IMDB for scorpion and this sounded interesting, not much there about it but here is the link *http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0318667/*

*Scorpion (1989)*
*Plot Outline:* An army of killer scorpions terrorize a small town.
*Trivia:* 5,000 Emperor Scorpions were used during production, using a quarter of the film's budget.


----------



## compnerd7 (Jul 19, 2007)

The Linkin park Video 'What i've done' has a scorp in it...

Transformers has Scorponok (he totally OWNED in the movie)

Mortal combat has Scorpion, he owns too

Shanghai Knights has some scorps in it too


----------



## pandinus (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=48898&highlight=movies
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=27075&highlight=scorpions+movies


John


----------



## Aztek (Jul 19, 2007)

Thaedion said:


> Kahoy, If that Q was for me the answer is no, the person in that Indy film is a friend of mine.
> 
> I just searched IMDB for scorpion and this sounded interesting, not much there about it but here is the link *http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0318667/*
> 
> ...


Reminds me of "Eight legged freaks"
I'm going to try to find it.


----------



## Aztek (Jul 19, 2007)

pandinus said:


> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=48898&highlight=movies
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=27075&highlight=scorpions+movies
> 
> 
> John


Thanks Pandinus


----------



## DrGigglez666 (Jul 19, 2007)

The movie "JARHEAD" with Jamie Foxx had a scorpion scene in it. The soldiers let a Emperor vs. another scorpion and the emperor won.


----------



## Evol (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a DVD for a movie called Tail Sting that is about giant scorpions on a plane


----------



## Aztek (Jul 19, 2007)

Evol said:


> I have a DVD for a movie called Tail Sting that is about giant scorpions on a plane


You think that could have been an inspiration for snakes on a plane?


----------



## marcelo_987 (Jul 19, 2007)

The Longest Yard has a scorpion in it. Another one for an "emp in the desert" :?


----------



## Python (Jul 19, 2007)

In The Army Now had one in it and Patton has a couple in the opening scene I think. I almost forgot, Clash of the Titans. Classic movie and I wish I could get some of that Medusa blood to drip on my scorps! lol


----------



## MEXICOYA415 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hills Have Eyes 1-2. There's also a robotic scorpion fight in the begining of 3000 Miles to Graceland which is pretty cool.


----------



## Ameiva (Jul 19, 2007)

In " Lost in Africa " (1994), the boy and the girl it wakes in the desert surrounded with Pandinus, some make crushed. (Note: a cobra was also killed in this film).

In the trailer of "Gradiva" (2007) a scorpion is attached to a thread, I did not see the film in its entirety, I do not know what takes place later. 
Visible here http://www.allocine.fr/video/player_gen_cmedia=18728168&cfilm=120535.html

In "The Arrival" (1996) an alien frees Pandinus in a room of hotel for killed a woman.


----------



## Schlyne (Jul 21, 2007)

Aztek said:


> Yeah, I forgot about those.
> In Jarhead, one was an emp, what was the other?


It looked like a desert hairy to me. :? 

The bond movie Die another Day has Emperor scorpions in it briefly during the title song section.


----------



## Marshal (Jul 21, 2007)

Thaedion said:


> Kahoy, If that Q was for me the answer is no, the person in that Indiana Jones film is a friend of mine.
> 
> I just searched IMDB for scorpion and this sounded interesting, not much there about it but here is the link *http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0318667/*
> 
> ...


It's movies like this that are one of the root causes for alcoholism in this country.


----------



## Thaedion (Jul 21, 2007)

Marshal said:


> It's movies like this that are one of the root causes for alcoholism in this country.


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Jul 21, 2007)

Evol said:


> I have a DVD for a movie called Tail Sting that is about giant scorpions on a plane


I saw this god awful movie.  I have seen tons of movies with scorpions in them.  There is one in particular which I can't think of.  I see the DVD everywhere.  It was made in 1957 with that stop and start claymation.  The scorpion has two huge eyes and a human mouth with long razor teeth and one tooth that is bent in an L.  THE BLACK SCORPION!  That's what it was called!

Also, The Arrival with Charlie Sheen has a scene with a bunch of scorpions.  They crawl into this woman's bed and sting the hell out of her.  The movie itself is actually pretty damn good.


----------



## Thaedion (Jul 21, 2007)

AfterTheAsylum said:


> I saw this god awful movie... It was made in 1957 with that stop and start claymation.  The scorpion has two huge eyes and a human mouth with long razor teeth and one tooth that is bent in an L.  THE BLACK SCORPION!  That's what it was called!...


Check out the Avatar of *P.jasonius* Is that the scorpion?


----------



## TNeal (Jul 22, 2007)

Because I saw it on this thread and couldn't believe that a movie could be that bad.  I rented stinger and watched it, barely making it through the whole move.  And yes it was that bad.  LOL  The only good part was the naked blonde.  The acting was terrible and the special effects, were lets say, incredibly stupid.

Tom


----------



## sick4x4 (Jul 22, 2007)

i'm shocked no one said "clash of the titans" lol...i just saw this movie classic i must say...............


----------



## Aztek (Jul 23, 2007)

Evol said:


> I have a DVD for a movie called Tail Sting that is about giant scorpions on a plane


Scorpions on a plane
Was this talked about much back when it happened here?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4rXTlhFAjU


----------



## giraffelagoon (Jul 23, 2007)

the hills have eyes 

it has a SHORT scene of a scorpion climbing over a rock and the camera stares at it for a while then it goes back to the scaryness.


----------

